# compiler un soft linux sur OSX (AVR-GCC)



## peon.master (1 Septembre 2003)

Hello 

 Est-ce que quelqu'un a déja réussi a compiler AVR-GCC sur max OS X? 
 un ./configure s'arrete en cours de route. 

 **** résultat de ./configure **** 
 (...) 
 checking for ranlib... ranlib 
 checking for avr-gcc... no 
 checking for gcc... gcc 
 configure: error: Wrong C compiler found; check the PATH! 

 **************************** 

 je ne sais meme pas si il cherche un gcc plus récent ou plus vieux que celui de OSX (3.1) 

 le code source de AVR-GCC peut etre téléchargé sur cette page: 
http://savannah.nongnu.org/download/avr-libc/snapshots/


----------



## Ludopac (4 Septembre 2003)

peon.master a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> je ne sais meme pas si il cherche un gcc plus récent ou plus vieux que celui de OSX (3.1)



C'est inscrit dans le fichier NEWS, il faut au minimum GCC 3.3.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2003)

Ludopac a dit:
			
		

> C'est inscrit dans le fichier NEWS, il faut au minimum GCC 3.3.



J'arrive pas à l'installer ce foutu GCC 3.3 chez moi il me dit que j ai pas les dev tools et pourtant...


----------



## Einbert (5 Septembre 2003)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> J'arrive pas à l'installer ce foutu GCC 3.3 chez moi il me dit que j ai pas les dev tools et pourtant...



Tu as bien d/l  _GCC 3.3_ sur http://connect.apple.com  ?? ... on sait jamais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








++


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2003)

Einbert a dit:
			
		

> Tu as bien d/l  _GCC 3.3_ sur http://connect.apple.com  ?? ... on sait jamais



yes, et j ai réinstallé encore hier les dev tools, mais bon tjs rien... J'attends la prochaine version on verra bien, ca doit arriver vu que la dernière date de décembre 2002...

De toute facon j'ai des machines sous YDL pour m'amuser maintenant


----------



## peon.master (7 Septembre 2003)

merci j essaie ca tout bientot


----------

